# Weird Scheduled Tasks found



## Deefex (Sep 22, 2010)

Hi, I was using the tools section of Ccleaner and went to the Scheduled tasks section. I found some interesting things, and one doggy program that I deleted right away, YTDownloader. So can anyone help me with this list. I was able to save it as a test file. I've made it easier for people to read by giving each entry it's own line. It might not come out as I was thinking after I submit it, So i spaced each process out. Hope that helps. Any info will be greatly appreciated. :smile:

Thank You for taking the time to read this.



```
No    Task    AD RMS Rights Policy Template Management (Automated)            \Microsoft\Windows\Active Directory Rights Management Services Client
 
No    Task    AutoWake            \Microsoft\Windows\SideShow
 
No    Task    Calibration Loader            \Microsoft\Windows\WindowsColorSystem
 
No    Task    HiveUploadTask            \Microsoft\Windows\User Profile Service
 
No    Task    PeriodicScanRetry    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\ehome\MCUpdate.exe -pscn 0    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
No    Task    PolicyConverter    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\system32\appidpolicyconverter.exe    \Microsoft\Windows\AppID
 
No    Task    RecordingRestart        %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehrec /RestartRecording    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
No    Task    SessionAgent            \Microsoft\Windows\SideShow
 
No    Task    SystemDataProviders            \Microsoft\Windows\SideShow
 
No    Task    UserTask-Roam            \Microsoft\Windows\CertificateServicesClient
 
Yes    Task    ActivateWindowsSearch    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoActivateWindowsSearch    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    AD RMS Rights Policy Template Management (Manual)            \Microsoft\Windows\Active Directory Rights Management Services Client
 
Yes    Task    Adobe Flash Player Updater    Adobe Systems Incorporated    C:\Windows\SysWOW64\Macromed\Flash\FlashPlayerUpdateService.exe    \
 
Yes    Task    AitAgent        aitagent    \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
 
Yes    Task    AnalyzeSystem    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\System32\powercfg.exe -energy -auto    \Microsoft\Windows\Power Efficiency Diagnostics
 
Yes    Task    CacheTask            \Microsoft\Windows\Wininet
 
Yes    Task    CCleanerSkipUAC    Piriform Ltd    "C:\Program Files\CCleaner\CCleaner.exe" $(Arg0)    \
 
Yes    Task    Check for updates    Safer-Networking Ltd.    "C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDUpdate.exe" /autoupdate /silent /autoclose /background    \Safer-Networking\Spybot - Search and Destroy
 
Yes    Task    ConfigNotification    Microsoft Corporation    %systemroot%\System32\sdclt.exe /CONFIGNOTIFICATION    \Microsoft\Windows\WindowsBackup
 
Yes    Task    ConfigureInternetTimeService    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoConfigureInternetTimeService    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    Consolidator    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\System32\wsqmcons.exe    \Microsoft\Windows\Customer Experience Improvement Program
 
Yes    Task    CRFWIZ        C:\Users\Zeus\AppData\Roaming\CRFWIZ.exe /infocmdline=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    \
Yes    Task    DispatchRecoveryTasks    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoRecoveryTasks $(Arg0)    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    ehDRMInit    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DRMInit    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    Extractor Definitions Update Task            \Microsoft\Windows Live\SOXE
 
Yes    Task    GadgetManager            \Microsoft\Windows\SideShow
 
Yes    Task    GatherNetworkInfo        %windir%\system32\gatherNetworkInfo.vbs    \Microsoft\Windows\NetTrace
 
Yes    Task    GoogleUpdateTaskMachineCore    Google Inc.    C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe /c    \
 
Yes    Task    GoogleUpdateTaskMachineUA    Google Inc.    C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Update\GoogleUpdate.exe /ua /installsource scheduler    \
 
Yes    Task    HotStart            \Microsoft\Windows\MobilePC
 
Yes    Task    HP Support Assistant Quick Start    Hewlett-Packard Company    C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\HPSF.exe /taskrestart    \Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Assistant
 
Yes    Task    HPCeeScheduleForZeus    Hewlett-Packard    C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Ceement\HPCEE.exe HPCeeScheduleForZeus (null)    \
 
Yes    Task    InstallPlayReady    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /InstallPlayReady $(Arg0)    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    IpAddressConflict1    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\system32\rundll32.exe ndfapi.dll,NdfRunDllDuplicateIPOffendingSystem    \Microsoft\Windows\Tcpip
 
Yes    Task    IpAddressConflict2    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\system32\rundll32.exe ndfapi.dll,NdfRunDllDuplicateIPDefendingSystem    \Microsoft\Windows\Tcpip
 
Yes    Task    LPRemove    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\system32\lpremove.exe    \Microsoft\Windows\MUI
 
Yes    Task    mcupdate        %SystemRoot%\ehome\mcupdate $(Arg0)    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    MediaCenterRecoveryTask    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\mcupdate.exe -MediaCenterRecoveryTask    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    MobilityManager            \Microsoft\Windows\Ras
 
Yes    Task    Notifications    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\System32\LocationNotifications.exe    \Microsoft\Windows\Location
 
Yes    Task    ObjectStoreRecoveryTask    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\mcupdate.exe -ObjectStoreRecoveryTask    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    OCURActivate    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /OCURActivate    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    OCURDiscovery    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /OCURDiscovery $(Arg0)    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    PBDADiscovery    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /PBDADiscovery    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    PBDADiscoveryW1    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /wait:7 /PBDADiscovery    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    PBDADiscoveryW2    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /wait:90 /PBDADiscovery    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    PC Health Analysis    Hewlett-Packard Company    C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\HPSF.exe /L Analysis    \Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Assistant
 
Yes    Task    ProgramDataUpdater    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\system32\rundll32.exe aepdu.dll,AePduRunUpdate    \Microsoft\Windows\Application Experience
 
Yes    Task    Proxy    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\system32\rundll32.exe /d acproxy.dll,PerformAutochkOperations    \Microsoft\Windows\Autochk
 
Yes    Task    PvrRecoveryTask    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\mcupdate.exe -PvrRecoveryTask    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    PvrScheduleTask    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\mcupdate.exe -PvrSchedule    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    QueueReporting    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\system32\wermgr.exe -queuereporting    \Microsoft\Windows\Windows Error Reporting
 
Yes    Task    Refresh immunization    Safer-Networking Ltd.    "C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDImmunize.exe" /immunize /silent /autoclose    \Safer-Networking\Spybot - Search and Destroy
 
Yes    Task    RegisterSearch    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoRegisterSearch $(Arg0)    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    ReindexSearchRoot    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoReindexSearchRoot    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    Scan the system    Safer-Networking Ltd.    "C:\Program Files (x86)\Spybot - Search & Destroy 2\SDScan.exe" /scan /cleanclose    \Safer-Networking\Spybot - Search and Destroy
 
Yes    Task    ScheduledDefrag    Microsoft Corp.    %windir%\system32\defrag.exe -c    \Microsoft\Windows\Defrag
 
Yes    Task    SqlLiteRecoveryTask    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\mcupdate.exe -SqlLiteRecoveryTask    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    SR    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\system32\rundll32.exe /d srrstr.dll,ExecuteScheduledSPPCreation    \Microsoft\Windows\SystemRestore
 
Yes    Task    SynchronizeTime    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\system32\sc.exe start w32time task_started    \Microsoft\Windows\Time Synchronization
 
Yes    Task    SystemSoundsService            \Microsoft\Windows\Multimedia
 
Yes    Task    SystemTask            \Microsoft\Windows\CertificateServicesClient
 
Yes    Task    UninstallDeviceTask    Microsoft Corporation    BthUdTask.exe $(Arg0)    \Microsoft\Windows\Bluetooth
 
Yes    Task    Update Check    Hewlett-Packard Company    C:\ProgramData\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\Updater7\HPSFUpdater.exe /s /p 1    \Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Assistant
 
Yes    Task    UpdateLibrary        "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Media Player\wmpnscfg.exe"    \Microsoft\Windows\Windows Media Sharing
 
Yes    Task    UpdateRecordPath    Microsoft Corporation    %SystemRoot%\ehome\ehPrivJob.exe /DoUpdateRecordPath $(Arg0)    \Microsoft\Windows\Media Center
 
Yes    Task    UPnPHostConfig    Microsoft Corporation    sc.exe config upnphost start= auto    \Microsoft\Windows\UPnP
 
Yes    Task    UserTask            \Microsoft\Windows\CertificateServicesClient
 
Yes    Task    VerifiedPublisherCertStoreCheck    Microsoft Corporation    %windir%\system32\appidcertstorecheck.exe    \Microsoft\Windows\AppID
 
Yes    Task    WarrantyChecker_DeviceScan    Hewlett-Packard    C:\Program Files (x86)\Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Framework\Resources\HPWarrantyCheck\HPWarrantyChecker.exe /DeviceScanR6    \Hewlett-Packard\HP Support Assistant
 
Yes    Task    WinSAT            \Microsoft\Windows\Maintenance
```


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Scheduled Tasks are just what they sound like, Scheduled Tasks that start with the PC and run a command.

YTDownloader is used for downloading YouTube videos to your machine.

Scheduled Tasks won't harm you, unless there is one that is starting malware, but your AV would be yelling if that was the case.


----------



## Deefex (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes, while I do know what schedule tasks are for. I thought that a virus or something could be placed in the scheduled tasks service area of the operating system. And you could see it starting from there, and be able to shut it off. It's just that if you see the list, I thought some things that don't have a vendor's name like microsoft or any other that I recognize, are a bit sketchy.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I don't see anything that's bad.

If you'd really like, our malware team can take a full look at the system.


----------

